# Post-vasectomy nerve damage? NOT PVPS, not sore testicles, feels like electric shock



## JasonR77 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all, so I did the deed 2 months ago. Very little post-procedure pain or discomfort. Never took any meds. Lots of icing and resting. After 7 days doctor cleared me to try cycling. I immediately felt a sharp pinching pain in the groin, so I stopped and waited another week. Again, sharp pinching pain. Waited another week. Felt it again.

I was really quite puzzled because I had no pain or symptoms otherwise. I figured the vas was pinching between the seat and my pelvis. It was difficult to replicate, and would suddenly zap me unexpectedly for a fraction of a second, then be gone with no trace of pain. None of that post-kick-in-the-nads dull ache.

After fiddling with my saddle position I suddenly felt it again, except this time there was lots of room between my seat and my special parts so it was clearly not my vas or testicles causing the pain. I actually felt the pain originate just inside the sit bones, and radiate up into my vas area. So that's why I thought it was the snipped ends of the vas causing me the pain. Turns out that wasn't it at all.

So now my question is, why are the nerves flaring like that? I never felt this before until after my vasectomy. I have spent hours researching online but can not find anything related to these symptoms. I find lots of Post Vasectomy Pain Syndrome and Bicycle Neuropathy, and Pudendal Nerve Entrapment Syndrome which involves symptoms such as chronic testicular pain, numbness of the penis, sexual interference, pain in the perineum, and other persistent chronic pain. I have none of that. I just feel like someone tazered me for a split second if I sit on the saddle a certain way, and this only started happening after my vasectomy. Time has not reduced the symptoms.

Anyone else have a similar experience? I'm getting pretty worried...no sign of improvement. Wondering if I'm every going to be able to ride again.


----------



## JasonR77 (Aug 3, 2016)

The vas' seem to have both healed nicely so that doesn't sound likely to me.

Already called my doc. He wants me to come in. But before I drive 4 hours and take a day off work I want some point of reference to help narrow down possibilities with my doctor. From everything I've researched, it sounds like everyone else who goes to a doctor with post vasectomy pain after 2 months is basically told to "wait some more."


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

The biggest roadblock you will run into with the doctors is that your pain is very situational. Essentially, you are a 'low risk' type case. If you can't move or can't get out of bed with extreme pain? They will take a look at you. If you are having systematic issues across your body resulting from the surgery? They will look at you.

If you can only replicate the pain by working out in a specific way (ie sitting on a saddle) and can't replicate it any other way? They will likely dismiss you. It sucks, but they are trying to focus their time on more critical people.

Without any other symptoms, the most likely course or suggestion as you mentioned would be just to wait longer. The medical options would be to perform an MRI, a CT, or to actually open you up. The first two options would be extremely expensive as they would be elective (read: not required), and no surgeon would perform the third one without the first two happening first. 

Long story short? You would spend several thousand dollars to likely not fix anything nor find any results. Result? They tell you to wait longer.


----------



## JasonR77 (Aug 3, 2016)

I agree with your assessment T-spice.

My interest in posting here is to hopefully find someone else who has experienced the same symptoms. I have been scouring the web for weeks and have yet been able to find descriptions of similar symptoms from anyone


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, yes I've had that pain. I've had two vasectomies ... don't ask. I had the lower "not from the nads" pain extending further into my groin with both. The first one lasted almost a year, the second I still occasionally have 3 more years later. Now I only get it when the seam of my clothing pushes in some special centrally located point that I can't quite replicate any other way but on a bike. I occasionally feel the nerve pain when I ride for more than 4 hours as well, clothes or not.

At first it was alarming, but with permission from the doc I just rode anyway and lived with it. For me ibuprofin took the sharp almost shock like edge off. Years later and I'd say my pain is 95% gone, so for me it went away. 

Don't take any of this as advice, listen to your doctor. But if you are like me, it will all be ok.


----------



## JasonR77 (Aug 3, 2016)

Awesome, thanks adaycj, that's the first time I've heard anything about anyone having a similar issue. 

Did your doc say it was connected to the vasectomy? My theory is that it is caused by the nerves being tractioned by post vasectomy inflammation in the groin region, or the nerve itself having an inflammatory response.

I actually rode today for 3 hours. Duct taped a car wash sponge to the seat and it worked good for the first 2 hours, hardly felt anything. The third hour I felt like someone was tazering me every time I sat down...I had to stay out of the saddle for the last 5k. Either my sponge wore out, or my undercarriage did.... But I'm encouraged by the fact that I could actually ride


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

JasonR77 said:


> Awesome, thanks adaycj, that's the first time I've heard anything about anyone having a similar issue.
> 
> Did your doc say it was connected to the vasectomy? My theory is that it is caused by the nerves being tractioned by post vasectomy inflammation in the groin region, or the nerve itself having an inflammatory response.
> 
> I actually rode today for 3 hours. Duct taped a car wash sponge to the seat and it worked good for the first 2 hours, hardly felt anything. The third hour I felt like someone was tazering me every time I sat down...I had to stay out of the saddle for the last 5k. Either my sponge wore out, or my undercarriage did.... But I'm encouraged by the fact that I could actually ride


Yes, the doc and nurse thought it was related to the procedure. Neither had any idea how to solve it that didn't involve dulling it with drugs, so I refused the script. It also started as soon as I tried to ride after. Do you have bike shorts with the padding? I had an old school pair that had a thicker pad with an almost leather like covering. The had more structure than foam.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I had pain cycling after I got the snip. It sounds broadly similar to yours but not as bad. I would describe it as discomfort rather than pain but it was localised to one side and I only got it when I cycled. It was twinges, sharp pains but it wasn't bad enough to stop me cycling. It was unpleasant though so I did visit the quack. Waste of time.

I tried different saddles with some success. I also found that I was more comfortable if I wore normal loose shorts rather than tight, padded cycling shorts. 

It took a long time, I wasn't paying attention as to exactly when it stopped but my guess would be a year or so, but it did go away. I still vary what I wear. I only put on padded lycra for longer rides, maybe over thirty-miles but it depends what mood I'm in. I've done sixty-miles in normal shorts no problem. I use normal shorts most of the time. 

So I think , based on my experience, it will sort itself out but in the mean time keep experimenting with the saddle and your clothes. You might find a combination that helps you out.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My left berry still gives me the odd bit of grief, 3 years on >.< 

The Ham fisted mechanic (a.k.a Dr.) sorted out the right berry quick smart... but it took him 3x attempts to numb the left side (in between digging around and me making 'Holy Crap!' faces.

Should have stuck with 'Frangers' o_0

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Lachlan C (Feb 5, 2021)

JasonR77 said:


> Hi all, so I did the deed 2 months ago. Very little post-procedure pain or discomfort. Never took any meds. Lots of icing and resting. After 7 days doctor cleared me to try cycling. I immediately felt a sharp pinching pain in the groin, so I stopped and waited another week. Again, sharp pinching pain. Waited another week. Felt it again.
> 
> I was really quite puzzled because I had no pain or symptoms otherwise. I figured the vas was pinching between the seat and my pelvis. It was difficult to replicate, and would suddenly zap me unexpectedly for a fraction of a second, then be gone with no trace of pain. None of that post-kick-in-the-nads dull ache.
> 
> ...


Very similar thing happened to me, except one large single nerve zap, then a loss of sensation during ejaculation. 
It felt like they'd tied a stitch around a nerve and the stitch ripped out, tearing the nerve away with it. 
I don't think there is any internal stitches, but obviously there is a nerve in the vas that these peanut ball fiddlers don't fully understand, and are ruining sex lives everywhere.


----------



## Liam j 98 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi all i believe I am having very similar problems except I have never been back on my bike as of yet. I had a vasectomy around a month ago now and on the 3rd week noticed these shocking discomfort that you are mentioning goes as quickly as its there but you really know about it and can't replicate it. Anyway my situation seems to worsen when my scrotum sac is contracting due to cold and wearing tight underwear the sensation moves from one side to the majority of my sac. Really hoping this resolves itself as all I'm getting is wait few more weeks also


----------

